# Where do you get squid for swording?



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Where can I find whole squid for swordfishing around Mobile/Orange Beach?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

J&M or sams


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought in bulk two years ago from bionic baits , and got a very good deal in bulk. Now i have 3 freezers full of squid and hope i never get a power failure at the beach house as it would stink up all of florida if it goes bad.By far the best deal is to by in bulk if you plan on swording alot because the cost of the squid is way cheaper , and you have your own stock of squid which saves you from depending on the shops to have them. Get yourself a few cases and you will be really happy !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We do sell them here at Top Gun Tackle in O. B. but the ones normally marketed as "swordfish squid" are larger than what is optimal. I get a 25 pound flat of squid and pick out the best ones in the 10-12 in. range. This is a lot cheaper and you can get stocked up ahead of time. When you buy a flat you want to make sure you are getting high quality squid. There are two types you will usually find, Illex and Loligo. The Illex are the ones you want, they are much tougher and are usually in better condition. In an average flat you might get 40 baits or more.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

How much are they in bulk?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

go to www.baitmasters.com they have swordfish squid


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle has some real big ones. Like 18 inches long. I have great luck with them. Whole Mullet works ok too.


----------

